# 3D background (need an advice please)



## Froggy (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I did 3D background (not glued yet).
I have some questions:
1) I reviewed couple topics here about Silicone. If I use GE Silicone 1 inside the aquarium, Is it still safe for using inside the tank or it's safe only for outer joints? I asked in Rona and they said that it's not designated for aquariums.
2)How about hot glue? 
3)How long will take the silicone completely to be cured? 2-3 days?
The reason that I am asking is because I don't have an extra aquarium to put my fish and frogs in for that time. How long fish can stay in a bucket (of course with aeration)?
I like my little friends and I don't want to make stress for them.
Any advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

use GE doors and windows #1 silicone the blue tube its fine and cure for a few days


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Really, does it worth taking chance of loosing fish to save $10 off a tube of silicon that will last for a year. I would grab one from LFS.

Not hot melt glue ! Won't hold permanently, so disaster waiting to happen.

You should be able to put your fish back in after 24 hours cure if you are in a rush. It will release vinegar into your water while curing, that all.


----------



## Froggy (Jan 23, 2012)

gklaw said:


> Really, does it worth taking chance of loosing fish to save $10 off a tube of silicon that will last for a year. I would grab one from LFS.


I am not looking to save money on it. I just searched for aquarium safe silicone today (Rona, HD,Canadian tire). I didn't find. Thanks for reffering to LFS. I didn't think about it.


----------

